# My Car



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/id/jayl1967


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice looking ride....
I am all for the white b14 crew..

how much and what type of drop you have on?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

very nice


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Sweet B14 bro .


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

selrider99 said:


> *nice looking ride....
> I am all for the white b14 crew..
> 
> how much and what type of drop you have on? *


Thanks 
My suspension set-up:Eibach pro-kit/KYB-AGX/


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Nice and clean!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice....I have the same suspension, but yours looks much nicer.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

hey jay... how much did the side skirts cost u??


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I think they came with his car, no?

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *hey jay... how much did the side skirts cost u?? *


Like $280.00 for the side skirts www.mossyperformance.com
talk with Greg V.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks good


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Right now I have more pic in the album http://www.cardomain.com/id/jayl1967


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*THANK U*



JayL1967 said:


> *Like $280.00 for the side skirts www.mossyperformance.com
> talk with Greg V. *


i hate how oem parts cost a arm, leg and a testicle


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Page update http://www.cardomain.com/id/jayl1967


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Nice B14. How much did the Levoc e-brake handle run ya?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

man jay u know what? i kinda liked the caffeines better... but gunmetal on white looks great too


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *man jay u know what? i kinda liked the caffeines better... but gunmetal on white looks great too *


NAH...these rims look better. Are they Gunmetal of Black....

NIce ride Jay....

THE White only gets stronger!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks..... They're Gunmetal


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great Jay....I did love the caffeines...but this looks better.  By the way, what did you do with the caffeines?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *Looks great Jay....I did love the caffeines...but this looks better.  By the way, what did you do with the caffeines? *


I have them for sale asking $300.00


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

What size are they....and are they with (good) tires....I think I smell interest.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

andre said:


> *What size are they....and are they with (good) tires....I think I smell interest. *


size 17" no tires


----------



## babyrou (Apr 29, 2003)

hot!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

o well...i really dont want to spend any more on the sentra anyway...except for maybe a strut bar.


----------

